# Appleridge Kennels



## Ruger1106

Hi everyone! We got our puppy from Appleridge Kennels and I'm curious to ask if anyone knows anything about them.


----------



## carmspack

that is a question you ask before you get a dog.


----------



## Jax08

You should do a search on this page for that kennel. It's been discussed before.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/459114-looking-breeder-any-thoughts-these.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=App...manshepherds.com+site:www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## RockyK9

Ruger1106 said:


> Hi everyone! We got our puppy from Appleridge Kennels and I'm curious to ask if anyone knows anything about them.


 Sent you a PM.


----------



## Castlemaid

Maybe you can tell us about Appleridge since you have first hand experience. Why you chose to get a puppy from them, what your experience with the breeder was like, what you liked or didn't like about them, etc.


----------



## lhal2016

We are getting a puppy from them. What is the issue? Thanks.


----------



## lhal2016

Ruger1106 said:


> Hi everyone! We got our puppy from Appleridge Kennels and I'm curious to ask if anyone knows anything about them.



Please let me know the issue as we are getting a puppy from them. Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid

I don't think there is an issue that I know of. I think the person who started the thread was just looking for general information.


----------



## Saphire

Feel free to PM me regarding Appleridge. I would run from this kennel.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Saphire said:


> Feel free to PM me regarding Appleridge. I would run from this kennel.


Saphier,
I don't believe lhal2016 can pm you as she/he is new.
Maybe you can send a pm to them?

Moms


----------



## Saphire

Yep i will thx!


----------



## RockyK9

Saphire said:


> Feel free to PM me regarding Appleridge. I would run from this kennel.


 I agree 100%. I would run...fast. I had a dog from them BTW...


----------



## lhal2016

mattpayne said:


> I agree 100%. I would run...fast. I had a dog from them BTW...


Can someone tell me why? What is wrong with the dogs?


----------



## Castlemaid

We can't post negatives on the open board, as per the no-breeder-bashing rule. If you wish to have more info, PM some of the members who have posted here.


----------



## Steve Strom

lhal2016 said:


> Can someone tell me why? What is wrong with the dogs?


Look for a private message notice up in the right hand corner, where it say's welcome lhal. Saphire said they would send you a PM.


----------



## Saphire

I sent you my email address.


----------



## Chris1N1A

So my puppy is not from Appleridge but I noticed about two generations back one of his grandparents on the mothers side is from Appleridge. Curious if I should be concerned or watching for anything? 

Can someone message me about this kennel so I know what's up?


----------



## michael151722

carmspack said:


> that is a question you ask before you get a dog.


Carmen, i have emailed you twice regarding your dogs can you get back to my email? 

Thanks


----------



## carmspack

just got back in , very busy week and week-end .


----------



## Ruger1106

carmspack said:


> that is a question you ask before you get a dog.


Actually, we did ask that question before we got him. I didn't know this site existed at the time, so I am asking members on here...thanks for the advice though.


----------



## chucktaylor27

Hi everyone, I'm new here and trying to make a decision on a new puppy for our family. What are the issues that some people seem to have with this breeder? 


Thanks very much


----------



## emgmin

Not sure what others are referring to but in our experience--my family has had a wonderful experience with Appleridge Kennels. In fact, after seeing how great my parents' pup is my husband and I are set to get a puppy ourselves. Beautiful dogs, great customer service.


----------



## emgmin

Again, not sure what everyone is going on about. We got a pup with a temperament appropriate to work in a therapeutic environment. She's beautiful and her temperament is spot on for the environment I work in.


----------



## camalabbla

Can someone fill me in as well please? We are looking at adopting an adult from Appleridge and are supposed to go to the kennel in the next few days. Thanks!


----------



## emgmin

camalabbla said:


> Can someone fill me in as well please? We are looking at adopting an adult from Appleridge and are supposed to go to the kennel in the next few days. Thanks!


My parents and my husband and I have dogs from Appleridge. I found them very helpful and informative even after we brought pup home! Also, there seems to be an Appleridge in Canada and in Georgia. Not sure which one people are referring to but both the dogs I am speaking of are from the Georgia Appleridge. Great experience


----------



## Momto2GSDs

camalabbla said:


> Can someone fill me in as well please? We are looking at adopting an adult from Appleridge and are supposed to go to the kennel in the next few days. Thanks!


PM Member Saphire: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/33723-saphire.html 

Moms


----------



## carmspack

http://www.appleridgekennels.ca/cdn-litters


they're back?

who has a kennel in two countries ?
http://www.mombu.com/pets/t-warning-against-appleridge-kennels-3959928.html 
are we talking about the same breeder?


----------



## sebrench

There's an Appleridge here in Tennessee as well. I think it is the same breeder. I found them when I was looking for breeders several years ago but never contacted them.


----------



## RockyK9

Same breeder , moved from Ontario ....to Tenn, now to GA.... I am more than willing to PM anyone who would like to know more about them from my experience and others I know. I would hold off for sure until speaking to multiple sources.


----------



## sebrench

Oh, I hadn't realized that they had moved, but I'm not connected to them in any way. I met a dog from their kennel in one of Asher's classes about a year ago.


----------



## Missmysun

Hello just found this board through a search on google about Appleridge kennels. Can someone please PM me about their experiences with the breeder....good or bad?

We recently lost our 9 year old shepherd and doing our research to purchase a new puppy when we are ready and this was one of the kennels we were going to contact.

Thank you!


----------



## jgperegrine

I would like to know, I am considering a dog from Appleridge, please PM me.


----------



## SCARLETT27

*Apple Ridge Kennels*

Hello all,


I am considering this kennel and came across this thread, which I realize is a bit older.
Would anyone who has had experience with them, please PM me and let me know about it.


I appreciate your candor and time!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

SCARLETT27 said:


> Hello all,
> I am considering this kennel and came across this thread, which I realize is a bit older.
> Would anyone who has had experience with them, please PM me and let me know about it. I appreciate your candor and time!


Hi Scarlett27 & WELCOME! :greet:

When you get 5 posts, PM the following people for info:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/33723-saphire.html 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/302306-rockyk9.html 

Moms


----------



## Dracovich

I too would like to know what's up with this kennel if someone would like to clue me in, copy and paste whatever you've sent to the people asking about this kennel. There must be more than what can be found through their website.


----------



## Kuno17

Hi all.... 

I would love for someone to tell me about them since I just dropped a large amount of money on a pup from them. Everything that I saw from AKC and their reviews, for the most part, was positive, but I am getting a bad feeling reading the lack of open answers about them. I did have a few problems with things not being timely, I actually got the feeling that my calls were being avoided, my pup came in a red collar even though the pics they posted and all reference to him he had a purple one, I was directly lied to about them sending the paperwork for him. He seems to be a great pup, other than he is sometimes shy. I literally have until Monday if there is something that I need to know. I am new here too so if someone could PM me that would be awesome. 

Thanks- Julie


----------



## Missmysun

Unfortunately I did not hear back from anyone when I posted otherwise I would have forwarded you the information.


----------



## carmspack

Kuno17 said:


> Hi all....
> 
> I would love for someone to tell me about them since I just dropped a large amount of money on a pup from them. Everything that I saw from AKC and their reviews, for the most part, was positive, but I am getting a bad feeling reading the lack of open answers about them. I did have a few problems with things not being timely, I actually got the feeling that my calls were being avoided, my pup came in a red collar even though the pics they posted and all reference to him he had a purple one, I was directly lied to about them sending the paperwork for him. He seems to be a great pup, other than he is sometimes shy. I literally have until Monday if there is something that I need to know. I am new here too so if someone could PM me that would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks- Julie


a lot of money , say , like maybe $3,500?

what health guarantees did you get.

get pet insurance .

xxx here is what I do when I have a litter.
I make my litter records available - filed in a dedicated binder , one for each dam which records all her litters , all ones and twos of them.

the person is allowed to take contact information that they choose as they wish and make contact and ask any questions without any involvement from myself.

the data that they collect is an accurate representation, not some select reviews (if real)

I would ask the breeder what the dogs in the background have accomplished -- first and second generation -- previous litters of sire and dam 

when the pup goes home they know where the other pups are , or if they ask I will provide that information - and they can exchange their experiences as they wish.

often there are great friendships created 

the dogs that go into LE, well they have their own network --


----------



## SCARLETT27

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Scarlett27 & WELCOME! :greet:
> 
> When you get 5 posts, PM the following people for info:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/33723-saphire.html
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/302306-rockyk9.html
> 
> Moms


Thank you so much! I ended up taking the recommendation others have mentioned on the forum and placing a deposit with a well known Kentucky trainer/breeder. I am sure I will have TONS of questions in the next couple months! Right now I am just reading/absorbing the wealth of knowledge here


----------



## Momto2GSDs

SCARLETT27 said:


> Thank you so much! I ended up taking the recommendation others have mentioned on the forum and placing a deposit with a well known Kentucky trainer/breeder. I am sure I will have TONS of questions in the next couple months! Right now I am just reading/absorbing the wealth of knowledge here



Good for you Scarlett27!

We'll be expecting *a new thread* from you with pictures of your pup!

Good luck! An EXCITING time awaits you! 

Moms


----------



## Dracovich

There are several users you can PM from earlier in the thread, please look at earlier responses.


----------



## Love4gsds

*New*

Hello, I just signed up here. I was about to put a deposit on an Appleridge puppy. I've read all the posts and responses that I can view and am having trouble with trying to private message folks who have said to private message them. I don't see the options to do this. I don't see where folks email addresses are listed so I can message someone. Help Please!


----------



## Love4gsds

I would like folks to message me in regards to their experiences with Appleridge Kennels and the dogs they have purchased. All comments welcomed.


----------



## sebrench

Love4gsds said:


> I would like folks to message me in regards to their experiences with Appleridge Kennels and the dogs they have purchased. All comments welcomed.


I think you have to have a certain number of posts before you can PM someone....not sure offhand what the number is, but make a few more replies to messages. For instance, look for posts with new puppy pics and tell them their puppy is cute, and soon you should be good to go. Good luck in your puppy search. I hope you find the info you need about Appleridge.


----------



## Love4gsds

*Kennel name?*



SCARLETT27 said:


> Thank you so much! I ended up taking the recommendation others have mentioned on the forum and placing a deposit with a well known Kentucky trainer/breeder. I am sure I will have TONS of questions in the next couple months! Right now I am just reading/absorbing the wealth of knowledge here


Hi can you give me the name of the kennel in Kentucky?
Thanks


----------



## Love4gsds

Thank you!


----------



## Love4gsds

Yes good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## Love4gsds

Chris1N1A said:


> So my puppy is not from Appleridge but I noticed about two generations back one of his grandparents on the mothers side is from Appleridge. Curious if I should be concerned or watching for anything?
> 
> Can someone message me about this kennel so I know what's up?


Beautiful pup. Can you message me with info you received in regards to appleridge kennels?
Thanks
Love4gsds


----------



## Love4gsds

sebrench said:


> I think you have to have a certain number of posts before you can PM someone....not sure offhand what the number is, but make a few more replies to messages. For instance, look for posts with new puppy pics and tell them their puppy is cute, and soon you should be good to go. Good luck in your puppy search. I hope you find the info you need about Appleridge.


Thank you for the help. Still haven't received option to message but hoping maybe someone can message me about appleridge. I think this site is difficult to use but am using the free option. So maybe it is set up that way so I will use the paid for version. Lol, although I admit not very tech savvy! Everything I try to do, I have to log back in and do the robot verefication thing. I am so frustrated because I have researched breeders online for over six months now. Can't find a local breeder with what I'm looking for and can't travel across country to visit kennels :|


----------



## Love4gsds

Missmysun said:


> Hello just found this board through a search on google about Appleridge kennels. Can someone please PM me about their experiences with the breeder....good or bad?
> 
> We recently lost our 9 year old shepherd and doing our research to purchase a new puppy when we are ready and this was one of the kennels we were going to contact.
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry for your loss and good luck in your search Has anyone messaged you in regards to appleridge?


----------



## Love4gsds

*Appleridge*



chucktaylor27 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and trying to make a decision on a new puppy for our family. What are the issues that some people seem to have with this breeder?
> 
> 
> Thanks very much


Hi did you get info about appleridge? If so please message me


----------



## Love4gsds

*Appleridge*



Kuno17 said:


> Hi all....
> 
> I would love for someone to tell me about them since I just dropped a large amount of money on a pup from them. Everything that I saw from AKC and their reviews, for the most part, was positive, but I am getting a bad feeling reading the lack of open answers about them. I did have a few problems with things not being timely, I actually got the feeling that my calls were being avoided, my pup came in a red collar even though the pics they posted and all reference to him he had a purple one, I was directly lied to about them sending the paperwork for him. He seems to be a great pup, other than he is sometimes shy. I literally have until Monday if there is something that I need to know. I am new here too so if someone could PM me that would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks- Julie


Hello Julie, did you get feedback? How is your appleridge puppy doing? Which pairing if you don't mind me asking? I was suppose to put a deposit two days ago and haven't because of joining this forum would really like to hear from folks that have appleridge puppies 
Thanks 
Love4gsds


----------



## carmspack

I can't for the life of me figure out why there are so many questions about this kennel.

What do people do --- look at some list of breeders that is in alphabetical order - and stop in 
the "A's"

I don't know what I can or can't say -- can I say it wasn't positive - and that goes back to
their Canadian and American years . If this is not appropriate just remove it .


----------



## Saphire

Yes I owned an Appleridge dog and if I recall, started a thread to warn people to avoid. I wish I could say I was unlucky but I have had multiple Appleridge dog owners contact me over the years and all heartbroken with terrible results and loss of dogs at very young ages. 
I'm not on here alot but feel free to email me at [email protected] net if you'd like more details. 

There are much better kennels out there that are working very hard to produce healthy and tempermentally sound dogs.


----------



## Love4gsds

*Appleridge*



carmspack said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why there are so many questions about this kennel.
> 
> What do people do --- look at some list of breeders that is in alphabetical order - and stop in
> the "A's"
> 
> I don't know what I can or can't say -- can I say it wasn't positive - and that goes back to
> their Canadian and American years . If this is not appropriate just remove it .


No, that is not what I did. My search for a lower drive shepherd lead me to appleridge after speaking with many breeders and not wanting an intensely driven high prey drive GSD. I have been looking for quite awhile and kept coming back to appleridge in my search. Was getting serious about them before putting deposit down decided to look for reviews and found this forum, thus the reason for my many inquisitions. Also trying to feel my way around a new web site. I have never joined anything of this nature and am a little techie challenged. Lol so forgive my multiple inquiries. 
So with that being said, what can you tell me about your appleridge experience if you would be so kind. 
Thanks, Love4gsds


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Love4gsds said:


> No, that is not what I did. My search for a lower drive shepherd lead me to appleridge after speaking with many breeders and not wanting an intensely driven high prey drive GSD. I have been looking for quite awhile and kept coming back to appleridge in my search. Was getting serious about them before putting deposit down decided to look for reviews and found this forum, thus the reason for my many inquisitions. Also trying to feel my way around a new web site. I have never joined anything of this nature and am a little techie challenged. Lol so forgive my multiple inquiries.
> *So with that being said, what can you tell me about your appleridge experience if you would be so kind. *
> Thanks, Love4gsds


Contact Saphire. She gave her email address above.


----------



## Saphire

A well bred GSD is not intensely driven, it is balanced and workable. 
I typically tell those looking for a "laid back and calm" dog, Golden Retrievers fit. I don't like watering down a breed to suit those not wanting what the breed should be.


----------



## carmspack

the forum doesn't allow for specifics on a kennel review.

I have never owned a dog from that kennel - , but like Saphire , I have many
people contact me to help them with their dogs - either to find a trainer , or to help
with a health concern .

When a person buys a dog that person expects interest and support .

the OP said "My search for a lower drive shepherd lead" . What exactly does that mean?

From what I see is is increased energy that isn't satisfied because it can not be channeled into
something useful. 

That is not what defines a working breed.


----------



## holland

Saphire said:


> A well bred GSD is not intensely driven, it is balanced and workable.
> I typically tell those looking for a "laid back and calm" dog, Golden Retrievers fit. I don't like watering down a breed to suit those not wanting what the breed should be.


Have you ever owned a golden retriever ...seriously they are not laid back and calm- at least mine wasn't-they are a hunting breed and mine was way more energetic than my working line gsd...


----------



## Saphire

holland said:


> Saphire said:
> 
> 
> 
> A well bred GSD is not intensely driven, it is balanced and workable.
> I typically tell those looking for a "laid back and calm" dog, Golden Retrievers fit. I don't like watering down a breed to suit those not wanting what the breed should be.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever owned a golden retriever ...seriously they are not laid back and calm- at least mine wasn't-they are a hunting breed and mine was way more energetic than my working line gsd...
Click to expand...

Multiple family members with them, all are cuddly, goofy couch potatoes. Down side to them would be Cancer risks are beyond massive.


----------



## holland

mine was not a couch potato-cuddly and goofy yes but not a couch potato


----------



## SuperG

carmspack said:


> What do people do --- look at some list of breeders that is in alphabetical order - and stop in
> the "A's"
> 
> .


Just because I got my dog at AA1-Aardvark Doggy Emporium....doesn't mean I didn't check out at least 2 breeders.....

SuperG


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

SuperG said:


> Just because I got my dog at AA1-Aardvark Doggy Emporium....doesn't mean I didn't check out at least 2 breeders.....
> 
> SuperG


Cool! Tell me more about Aardvark Doggy Emporium. lol!


----------



## Dotbat215

When I inquired about Chandler I asked for "low to medium energy" but then I realized how subjective that can be. So I made sure to mention only ever owning Jack Russell Terriers and that was my point of reference. Sometimes when people say they want low energy they're basing it on a dog they owned or knew. I think it's important for both parties to really discuss what the future owner needs and can handle because the potential owner could be working on an assumption that is not accurate.


----------



## Sunsilver

Very good point, Dot! JRTs are definitely at the HIGH end of the energy scale! Definitely NOT the dog for a first-time owner! A friend of mine was dog-sitting one of them, and he said the dog had such insane energy he just couldn't tire it out. It would fetch a ball until his arm was ready to drop off from throwing it! He eventually had to hide the ball.

I've seen ads on the PDB from Appleridge that have often made me scratch my head. They will often sell a pup as a 'future service dog'. Usually these are pups that are older than 8 weeks, but still, it's really impossible to tell at such a young age.


----------



## RockyK9

Love4gsds said:


> Hi did you get info about appleridge? If so please message me


 I sent you a PM response but you can also email me @ ; [email protected]. 

Matt


----------



## carmspack

Sunsilver said:


> Very good point, Dot! JRTs are definitely at the HIGH end of the energy scale! Definitely NOT the dog for a first-time owner! A friend of mine was dog-sitting one of them, and he said the dog had such insane energy he just couldn't tire it out. It would fetch a ball until his arm was ready to drop off from throwing it! He eventually had to hide the ball.
> 
> I've seen ads on the PDB from Appleridge that have often made me scratch my head. They will often sell a pup as a 'future service dog'. Usually these are pups that are older than 8 weeks, but still, it's really impossible to tell at such a young age.


to this point "They will often sell a pup as a 'future service dog'. Usually these are pups that are older than 8 weeks, but still, it's really impossible to tell at such a young age."

for that kennel ? Probably . More than likely not able to predict any working aptitude because there is no deep history of them breeding for this -- so nothing to base such a claim on.
I can tell - pretty good idea - because of the targeted goal when doing the breeding and keen observation looking for the hallmark traits which have in past progeny developed successfully for that or any other specific work application.

Jack Russell terriers --- good example .
Once again experience . International Jack Russell Terrier go to ground hosted by a friend who bred JRT's , and WORKED them , and was preparing for the definitive book on the breed .

I was chosen to create an obedience trial standard , and judge the event . Did this 3 years in a row.

this was at the time when PBS had the childrens' programme , The Reading Rainbow with 
WISHBONE the detective dog . There were books , and toys all using this beautiful little dog.
Frasier , the TV show had a JRT. They were everywhere, super popular -- more JRTs walking the subdivision sidewalks than the doodles that followed closely after that .

that means that there were a LOT of JRT's bred -- by those with a primary easy-commerce- $$$$
based interest . 

they were not bred for work.

And that is the point of all of this.

when I judged the obedience trials - 3 years in a row, a lady "Rosemary" from upper New York State competed and her dog won the high scores all 3 years in a row. Legitimately.
I was disappointed by the total chaos some of the other contestants brought to the ring .
Mind you I did customize the exercises for this breed .

Okay terriers aren't "obedience" marvels. So let's see them do the go-to-ground -- the bred in the bone instinctive breed characteristics . 

I was shocked.
Here were all these energized dogs that were jumping and spinning and barking and lunging at each other - feisty -- as if an electric current ran through the field . I was given a sharp elbow prod in the ribs - I should pay attention if I wanted to see "real" drive.

I was as close to the dug out tunnels as I could get.

Here were these spastic dogs - finally with an outlet for that energy . Shocked to see that some absolutely refused to go into the ground . Some did a spin about turn and came flying into the arms of the owner - like a dog hitting the boards at the fly ball meets. Some went in and took forever to bark or not bark , or exit through another hole - or just hide in there.

That was the delivery of the pet bred dogs .

the host had her fantastic male "Romney" and then there were the "Rosemary" dogs Bred for Work - tested by practical work - each had several vermin tabs to their list of accomplishments.
Romney and the hosts other dogs were used to clear barns from nasty varmints as a real job.

the pet bred dogs - bred to meet a demand -- had all the bad , and none of the good.


----------



## carmspack

I should have said that the dogs that were bred to work -- had energy to spare when they did work - and other than that they were "off" more or less normal -- alert and watchful and perky but not with that out of control HIGH hyper energy.

I would have loved to have a Romney . That was some awesome dog. That kennel produced some awesome pups going right back to British heritage lines.

The breed ran into disfavor , rarely see them anymore -- the dogs were unlivable -- so high strung that they were nothing but a problem -- lots of unwarranted bites - and even face bites to children . 

if it is a working breed attention should be to keep all working drives in balance . 
when you try to eliminate something that is integral to the breed specific character then you run into problems
with not being able to predict what you have, what you are dealing iwith.


----------



## Dracovich

To be honest I don't think that in general GSDs are as affectionate as pet people prefer, they are a very focused breed. People describe them as velcro dogs but even though they like to always be nearby, they don't necessarily want both your hands on them petting them as as much as humanely possible 
I wouldn't personally get a GSD again solely for companionship. Just my take on it, a dog's every aspect is not defined solely by their breed.



Saphire said:


> Multiple family members with them, all are cuddly, goofy couch potatoes. Down side to them would be Cancer risks are beyond massive.


The traits you mentioned can be found in any working breed, when watered down. Goldens SHOULD be highly energetic driven hunting dogs, but sadly many have had their drive bred out of them for the result of what your family's goldens are.

My personal preference for a laid back pet would be a mountain dog, like a St Bernard, Bernese or Pyrenees, but they come with challenges with their coat and size so it's just my preference, not suitable for everyone.


----------



## Kuno17

Hi... He is doing well! He goes to see the vet for his second visit tomorrow, booster shots and such. He is friendly, sometimes shy, but coming along well. He is out of the Skye/Shockwave litter. 




Love4gsds said:


> Hello Julie, did you get feedback? How is your appleridge puppy doing? Which pairing if you don't mind me asking? I was suppose to put a deposit two days ago and haven't because of joining this forum would really like to hear from folks that have appleridge puppies
> Thanks
> Love4gsds


----------



## GypsyGhost

Dracovich said:


> To be honest I don't think that in general GSDs are as affectionate as pet people prefer, they are a very focused breed. People describe them as velcro dogs but even though they like to always be nearby, they don't necessarily want both your hands on them petting them as as much as humanely possible
> I wouldn't personally get a GSD again solely for companionship. Just my take on it, a dog's every aspect is not defined solely by their breed.
> 
> 
> 
> The traits you mentioned can be found in any working breed, when watered down. Goldens SHOULD be highly energetic driven hunting dogs, but sadly many have had their drive bred out of them for the result of what your family's goldens are.
> 
> My personal preference for a laid back pet would be a mountain dog, like a St Bernard, Bernese or Pyrenees, but they come with challenges with their coat and size so it's just my preference, not suitable for everyone.


I always have to chuckle when people say GSDs are not an overly affectionate breed. Both of mine need my hands on them at all times. I'm pretty sure my female truly believes she should be living inside my skin. I'm sure there are less affectionate examples of the breed out there, but I somehow ended up with two lapdogs.


----------



## Hineni7

^^ never had a Shepherd not enjoy and request (demand) affection.. But family affection is different then outside the pack affection - there, all but one has been aloof until they are accepted into the 'family'.. Definitely loving affectionate dogs to their owners, in my experience of owning them since' 91


----------



## cloudpump

GypsyGhost said:


> I always have to chuckle when people say GSDs are not an overly affectionate breed. Both of mine need my hands on them at all times. I'm pretty sure my female truly believes she should be living inside my skin. I'm sure there are less affectionate examples of the breed out there, but I somehow ended up with two lapdogs.


Definitely agree. I can never extend my legs without my dog being right there.


----------



## WateryTart

GypsyGhost said:


> I always have to chuckle when people say GSDs are not an overly affectionate breed. Both of mine need my hands on them at all times. I'm pretty sure my female truly believes she should be living inside my skin. I'm sure there are less affectionate examples of the breed out there, but I somehow ended up with two lapdogs.


Mine is less demonstrative - she shows her devotion by shadowing and by how she looks at us - but she very clearly communicates her love for us, and she is not at all shy about demanding affection when she does want it. She will run right up and rub against your legs like a cat. I know when she's met a new friend because she only does it to people she really likes.


----------



## Dracovich

WateryTart said:


> Mine is less demonstrative - she shows her devotion by shadowing and by how she looks at us - but she very clearly communicates her love for us, and she is not at all shy about demanding affection when she does want it. She will run right up and rub against your legs like a cat. I know when she's met a new friend because she only does it to people she really likes.


Mine will ask for attention, but it's not as enthusiastic as some dogs. He has to know where we are and does not like being away from us, even if we're right on the other side of a door. I never really knew what super enthusiastic affection was until I got a Great Pyrenees. All my GSDs have been reletively similar in affection, they all MUST be in the same room 99% of the time and will worry if they don't know where a family member is


----------



## SCARLETT27

Kuno17, Drache Feld


----------



## stacypointe

Hi

I am considering either a breeder in Florida or Georgia. Any one have one to recommend? I found these two - Florida German Shepard and this one Apple Ridge.

Comments welcome...

Thanks

Stacy


----------



## stacypointe

^^ Bump ^^

Hoping anyone can give me some insight into either breeder. PM me please.

Thank you,

Stacy


----------



## LowandSlowDC5

I'm new here in hopes of getting a little information as well. I have already purchased my puppy from them here in Georgia but am starting to second guess myself. Please PM me your experiences! Thank you!


----------



## Cjhodgson66

I haven't been on the forum in a while and I know this is an older thread. If you are looking at Appleridge Kennels, please pm me before committing to a pup. 

** Rest removed by Admin. Please stick to PM's for that type of information. Thank you.**


----------



## MOJO9913

I’m a bit dismayed by the lack of open discussion. I don’t think voicing concerns or asking questions about a breeder is “breeder bashing”. Granted, everyone has an opinion and not all may be accurate to the breeder since opinions are subjective....BUT there are 8 pages of nobody posting anything, for the most part, about Appleridge kennels and only asking others to PM......8 pages of that! 

I thought this was an open forum about GSDs? This doesn’t seem “open.” I get we live in an overly sensitive and litigious society but this seems a bit silly. I would highly doubt that a kennel would attempt a lawsuit against an open forum website because one member said a negative opinion regarding that certain kennel. If that was the case then yelp and other online review sites would be in court constantly. 

Respectfully, 

MOJO


----------



## selzer

MOJO9913 said:


> I’m a bit dismayed by the lack of open discussion. I don’t think voicing concerns or asking questions about a breeder is “breeder bashing”. Granted, everyone has an opinion and not all may be accurate to the breeder since opinions are subjective....BUT there are 8 pages of nobody posting anything, for the most part, about Appleridge kennels and only asking others to PM......8 pages of that!
> 
> I thought this was an open forum about GSDs? This doesn’t seem “open.” I get we live in an overly sensitive and litigious society but this seems a bit silly. I would highly doubt that a kennel would attempt a lawsuit against an open forum website because one member said a negative opinion regarding that certain kennel. If that was the case then yelp and other online review sites would be in court constantly.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> MOJO


I think it has been tried or threatened anyway, a lawsuit. Think about it. Anonymous people hiding behind user-names are providing their perception of their experience with a specific breeder (not an anonymous name). This can actually have a detrimental effect on a breeder, whether what was said was true or not. 

This forum does not have a posse that can go out and track down facts and examine conditions, and look at paperwork and follow the communications, and track down canceled checks, and so on and so forth to verify the stories. 

And stories are funny. See, some people flat out lie. But many more tell the story from their perception and actually believe what they are telling. But that does not make it correct. The breeder could tell the story from the breeder's perspective and the story would be slanted a whole other way, and both sides would believe their stories. The truth most likely would be somewhere in between. But even if the breeder is on the site and defending himself, this site is not a place for buyer/breeder disputes. 

Open discussion when one party has a name and reputation to uphold, and the other party has nothing riding on how they conduct themselves, and the fact that there is no way to verify what accusations they are, well it should be apparent why breeder-bashing is not allowed. Also, the human condition is such that, people remember the negative much more readily than anything positive. And even if it isn't true, and is later recanted, no one will remember that. They just remember that people had some bad trouble with that breeder. Yes, people say PM-me, and then they can say whatever they want, and the potential buyer has to sift through PMs and decide for themselves if what they hear is enough to look elsewhere.


----------



## car2ner

A better place to write a review would be in Google Reviews and / or Yelp. It would be seen by a broader range of people. 

I also agree that people need to be careful and thoughtful with reviews. I know that the owners of one of my dog's littlermates would write a much different review of our breeder's kennels than I would. When people write reviews, they either rave about how good a place is or grumble at how awful it is. The truth is often somewhere in between.


----------



## RockyK9

This is less about reviews and more about facts I think. This is more than about tempermant and this is about way more than one or a few experiences. I think you can for sure draw some general conclusions . Google reviews are not a good source nor yelp.


----------



## cliffson1

MOJO9913 said:


> I’m a bit dismayed by the lack of open discussion. I don’t think voicing concerns or asking questions about a breeder is “breeder bashing”. Granted, everyone has an opinion and not all may be accurate to the breeder since opinions are subjective....BUT there are 8 pages of nobody posting anything, for the most part, about Appleridge kennels and only asking others to PM......8 pages of that!
> 
> I thought this was an open forum about GSDs? This doesn’t seem “open.” I get we live in an overly sensitive and litigious society but this seems a bit silly. I would highly doubt that a kennel would attempt a lawsuit against an open forum website because one member said a negative opinion regarding that certain kennel. If that was the case then yelp and other online review sites would be in court constantly.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> MOJO


Though I agree with your post, I also agree with the following post by Selzer.
I would never go to an “ open” forum for an opinion on a dog or kennel. Rather, I would seek out knowledgeable, experienced individuals preferably with first hand knowledge. In open forum you will get too many opinions from people with little actual knowledge, or regurgitating something they heard/read, or something that fits their narrative or likes or even worse their dislikes even though it may be good or true. Then you have folks that feel an obligation to post on everything they read, regardless of their actual knowledge or experience.......for all these reasons and others an open forum is not ideal for getting what you want. Read the forum, their is good information on forums, but it is intermixed with a lot of feelings, limited exposures, personal biases that make it difficult to know which is which.


----------



## lhczth

To add to what others have posted: In order for the board to be entirely fair and to protect the board, moderators and admin from frivolous law suits, we would have to allow both parties to post and hash out their differences on the board (not even sure that would help). Long drawn out "he said, she said" bickering back and forth threads would add nothing to this board and actually take away any use it has for people. The fact that we allow requests for information and that people can always send PM's should be sufficient for people. 

As far as one of the above suggested review outlets........... I would not rely on them for information. They will hide posts and censor posts (good and bad) depending on if the business owner is will to pay them so much money a year. That is extortion and makes the reviews useless. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Steve Strom

MOJO9913 said:


> I’m a bit dismayed by the lack of open discussion. I don’t think voicing concerns or asking questions about a breeder is “breeder bashing”. Granted, everyone has an opinion and not all may be accurate to the breeder since opinions are subjective....BUT there are 8 pages of nobody posting anything, for the most part, about Appleridge kennels and only asking others to PM......8 pages of that!
> 
> I thought this was an open forum about GSDs? This doesn’t seem “open.” I get we live in an overly sensitive and litigious society but this seems a bit silly. I would highly doubt that a kennel would attempt a lawsuit against an open forum website because one member said a negative opinion regarding that certain kennel. If that was the case then yelp and other online review sites would be in court constantly.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> MOJO


I wouldn't buy a dog based on anything on the internet anyway. No disrespect to any breeder here or not here. Its gotta be in person for me. At the very least with the help of someone I know in person well enough to depend on their help.


----------



## car2ner

lhczth said:


> As far as one of the above suggested review outlets........... I would not rely on them for information. They will hide posts and censor posts (good and bad) depending on if the business owner is will to pay them so much money a year. That is extortion and makes the reviews useless.
> 
> ADMIN Lisa


True, those review outlets alone are not sufficient.


----------



## Carter

found this old thread and would like to get some info on Appleridge. Found their website recently while looking for breeders in central FL


----------



## Sunflowers

Carter said:


> found this old thread and would like to get some info on Appleridge. Found their website recently while looking for breeders in central FL


Keep looking.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Saphire said:


> Feel free to PM me regarding Appleridge.* I would run from this kennel.*


 from Quote #9 at beginning of this thread.


Carter: Keep looking as Sunflowers suggested.


Also, if you begin your own thread with information of which style of GSD and what you plan with the dog would be helpful.


----------



## RockyK9

Carter said:


> found this old thread and would like to get some info on Appleridge. Found their website recently while looking for breeders in central FL


 I had a dog from them and know of many others .....continue your search .


----------



## Saphire

My Appleridge boy RIP Floydie ❤

This was my beautiful Floyd.
Isn't he gorgeous?
His parents were gorgeous, robust and healthy looking dogs, breeder was nice, seemed honest and oh how she loved her dogs. His parents loved kids, how could we go wrong?
Health testing was done, found out after that some titles were false. She did a repeat breeding after being told my dog had EPI.

Let me tell you how wrong we went and what I learned and not only at my expense, but worse ... my kids expense.

Floyd was a typical puppy, he was busy and full of energy, moving landshark like most GSD puppies. By 6 months I knew something wasn't right. He became thin, dull coat and had cow Pattie stools. After much testing, he was diagnosed with Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency, a far too common condition within the breed. He couldn't digest his food and was essentially starving to death. Thankfully there is treatment for this but not always cheaply. The enzymes, the B12 shots the ongoing SIBO but oh how we loved this dog. Then came this weirdly fused adult tooth, breeder had no idea what or why but it didn't seem to be a problem so no worries. As he approached 1 year came the reactivity to dogs which quickly became unmanageable dog aggression. At 105lbs he was not easy to control when dogs were around. With this came weak nerves and no ability to recover from anything negative. The broom fell over and scared him, he was forever terrified of the broom. Then the ear infections and allergies kicked in, he could strip all the fur off both back legs and belly in hours only to leave red oozing skin. After putting drops in his ears one evening, he would never walk into the room where those terrible ear drops got him. Fireworks, African american people, the list goes on forever but oh how we still loved this dog, afterall he came from 2 beautiful dogs that appeared very healthy and normal. By now the breeder no longer accepted calls from me. All I wanted was to learn how to manage his weak nerves and give him some comfort. We lived for a few years with constant management and never-ending vet bills but we loved this dog and that's what you do right? Remember that weird tooth? It turned into an epulis growth in his mouth, we had it removed by laser, refusing the recommended treatment of surgically removing most of his upper jaw on the affected side afterall he was 6 yrs old now. He developed a spinal injury from jumping up on our bed, simple task for a working breed right? During his 6th year, we lost our beautiful boy to Hemangiosarcoma.

I still remember that evening like it was yesterday. I remember my son screaming "please save him mom, you can't let him die". We had him euthanized that evening and I will never forget that I failed my kids. They cried themselves to sleep, I cried myself to sleep but it was the guilt that killed me. I was forever a part of encouraging and supporting irresponsible breeding and a lifetime of pain for some dogs and their families.

I failed my family and I became someone who helped to encourage a breeder who was doing a massive disservice to the breed. This breed is disappearing because of indiscriminate and irresponsible breeding.

























Please support those breeders working hard to preserve this breed.

Saphire
[email protected]


----------



## NadDog24

What a horribly horribly sad story @Saphire. I’m so sorry that happened to you and your family and the dog, I wouldn’t wish that on anyone.


----------

